# Simon King's Shetland Diaries



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought this may interest some of you 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00qnw1f


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

that's a strange smiley to add Ross...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> that's a strange smiley to add Ross...


Not me is someone spaming me?:lol:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Not me is someone spaming me?:lol:


Yeah i got one too in the shaving thread. Two middle fingers up...i did wonder:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

chris l said:


> Yeah i got one too in the shaving thread. Two middle fingers up...i did wonder:lol:


GITS:lol:Have a look at my reply here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153325


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> GITS:lol:Have a look at my reply here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153325


haha


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Back to the programme I think its going to be a great watch


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the view.... :speechles

So what is the program all about?

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the view Ross


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

beautiful stuff, might look into doing a week up there in the summer :thumb:

drew


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

buckas said:


> beautiful stuff, might look into doing a week up there in the summer :thumb:
> 
> drew


Its worth your While Drew  It can be stunning in the summer.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Thanks for the view.... :speechles
> 
> So what is the program all about?
> 
> :thumb:


About Simon King and his family staying in Shetland and filming wildlife 
Its here if you missed it http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qnw1f/Simon_Kings_Shetland_Diaries_Episode_1/


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thought the programme was great and will be watching next week's episode but then again I'm a sucker for wildlife programmes and Simon King is an expert in the field. Never been to Shetland I have to admit and I keep recalling what Billy Connolly said in a gig there - "ye get some wind here d'ye no?" 
I've also just been watching a repeat tonight of the Martin Clunes "Islands of Britain" documentary on Unst. For those who don't know, Unst (the most northerly of the Shetland Islands) is closer to Bergen in Norway than it is to Aberdeen in Scotland.


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Was a cracking program, cheers for the heads up :thumb:

Only trouble was my bloody dog kept going mental everytime the otters came on lol.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I forgot to say this was on last night but its here:thumb:http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qsc2h/Simon_Kings_Shetland_Diaries_Episode_2/


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

saw it, lovely programme


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

There was plenty of otters and seal on it.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great show :thumb: Missed last week's, but watched it last night. Gutted when that lame otter died - as was Simon King .


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Agree with everyone's sentiments. Excellent programe and wonderful to see a person so passionate and committed to his role at bringing us the very best wildlife films. He comes across as a really nice gentle chap as well. As a former diver, I loved the underwater sequence too. High quality BBC production values at their best :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think we need to organize a DW Shetland meet and if I will the Euro Lottery I will pay for you all to come up:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I think we need to organize a DW Shetland meet and if I will the Euro Lottery I will pay for you all to come up:thumb:


Sounds like a plan :thumb: With just one *MAJOR* flaw.....

...I aim to scoop the £113m myself


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> Sounds like a plan :thumb: With just one *MAJOR* flaw.....
> 
> ...I aim to scoop the £113m myself


Its a Major flaw but we can always dream:lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm happy to split it, mate :thumb: I'm sure I can just about get by on £56,500,000.....if I'm frugal with my purchases 

I know that amount wouldn't keep you in shampoo for a year though, so you might be less willing to share than I am  :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

On again tonight, can't wait :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Last one of the series too.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeh shame that, awesome programme throroughly enjoyed it - wish there was more like it 

drew


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qykcf/Simon_Kings_Shetland_Diaries_Episode_3/


----------

